# How do I become mason?



## Czerkies (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been trying find a local lodge but no luck, I thought that's where I should start, please help, I live in Clayville, NY. Thank you


----------



## cool ron00 (Jul 5, 2013)

I from newyork to

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 5, 2013)

Czerkies said:


> I have been trying find a local lodge but no luck, I thought that's where I should start, please help, I live in Clayville, NY. Thank you



With a little help from Google...

http://www.nymasons.org/

Lodge Locator: http://www.nymasons.org/about-freemasonry/ny-lodge-locator/categorygoogle/1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,36,17,33,14,25,29,41,44,56,64,32,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,28,39,43,37,46,48,49,50,51,52,54,55,58,15,26,30,42,45,57,65,35,34,66,59,60,61,38,27,62,63.html

How to become a Freemason: http://www.nymasons.org/about-freemasonry/join.html



With any luck, some "local" members are also a part of this site and could help you a bit further. Let me know.


----------



## cool ron00 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank u for the inform

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Czerkies (Jul 5, 2013)

Also I was told that it cost money to join is that true?


----------



## j_gimpy (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, there is an application fee and yearly dues, but they usually aren't terribly expensive. My application fee was $125 and yearly dues are $35, though my Lodge is at the 'cheaper' end for dues I've been told. 

Good luck to you in finding a Lodge. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## crono782 (Jul 5, 2013)

By application fee, I rather think he means "degree fee". Each degree costs money. It costs nothing to petition (in most if not all, states)


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## j_gimpy (Jul 5, 2013)

In my Lodge I submitted $125, which payed for all three degrees, GL donations, etc. with my application, but if I were to have been rejected they would have refunded it. 



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------

